# Bikes,parts & gear "Slang Terms"



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

"Slang Terms"
Before responding you must agree to one term and condition. You must not lash out at fellow posters and take offense in any way. They are just slang terms.
*Sign here if you agree to this term ________________then post away.*
It must be a slang term for a bike or any bike part or gear. It can be ones you have heard or ones that you make up. If it is something so slang it's not obvious, please explain. You must also list the items correct name and then the slang term and then explanation. Also please let us know if you made it up or it was one you have heard before. You are also limited to one slang term per post. I think this thread could get pretty funny if played correctly.
Remember any offense taken results in the *BUZZZZZZER.*
The buzzer awards are handed out by anyone playing the game. If you are playing and see another person not following any above guidelines feel free to hand out a buzzer award.
All buzzer awards must be done in bold and include one or all or combo of these three symbols.
Example of a buzzer award:
*BBUUZZZZZZER*
BUZZER AWARD Not playing per rules. One term per post please.

I will start:
1) Real name / Platform Pedals.
2) Slang term/ Security Plankets

Explanation: When someone has been using Platform pedals for a number of years and tries clipless. The percentage is high he or she will go back to thier security blanket (platform pedals) hence Securitiy Plankets.

I made it up.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

1) Real name Camelbak
2) Slang Douchbag

Self explanitory
I made up


----------



## Senor StrongBad (May 21, 2009)

1. Real term " guy who just fell in front of you on his bike"
2. Slang term " Speed Bump"


----------



## Senor StrongBad (May 21, 2009)

1. Real " Dog off leash"
2. Slang "Speed Bump"


----------



## Senor StrongBad (May 21, 2009)

1. Real "Girlfriend on a bike in front of you"
2. Slang "Speed Bump"


----------



## Senor StrongBad (May 21, 2009)

1. Real "Hiker with walking stick"
2. Slang " Speed Bump"


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

1. Real: technical
2. Slang: hinky

careful....that downhill switchback is hinky
(meaning it is steep, rutted and has a 12' drop if you go wide - ya know..hinky)


----------



## Senor StrongBad (May 21, 2009)

1.Real: "Sex on a bike"
2. Slang: "Hinky"


----------



## h2otaco (Aug 5, 2010)

One of my favorites. First guy on the trail on a summer morning = Cob Clearer.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Lead rider

The Probe

Use it lots

If the first guy makes it I might follow.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

1. Real: rider ahead of me
2. Slang: rabbit


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Senor StrongBad said:


> 1.Real: "Sex on a bike"
> 2. Slang: "Hinky"


Hinky...not Kinky

jeebus...


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

1. Real: spandex shorts or bibs
1. Slang: dranies

An older European term for narrow or straight legged trousers. Used to hear it quite a bit in some local cycling clubs by those wanting to sound "European"


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

Real Term - Shifter
Slang Term - Speeder
This term came from my son
When I upgraded my son from a BMX bike to a mountain bike he proudly proclaimed that his new bike has a 'speeder'


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

1. Real: Derailleurs and Shifters
2. Slang: thingies

What do you mean you're ghost shifting? I can't fix those thingies...they're like fookin' magnets mang - HOW DO THEY WORK?!?!?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

1)Real name Multi tool
2) Slang term Swiss Army Knife

The do all trail tool for a mtber
The do All tool for the survivalist.

Made it up!


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Reality: Greasy outline of chain-ring on lower leg.
Slang: Shark Bite.
[Old school]


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

:thumbsup:

1)Real name bad crash
2) Yard Sale

Old school!
When you crash so bad parts of you your gear and your bike are sprawled across half of the mountain.


----------



## PeterMarv (Jan 14, 2011)

Real: I messed up, went off a drop, nearly wrecked 
Slang: Totes hucked it of that gnar-gnar jib 

not my slang terms, but i seem to hear it a lot when people are talking about their ride...


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Flyin_W said:


> Reality: Greasy outline of chain-ring on lower leg.
> Slang: Shark Bite.
> [Old school]


Ha! good one. That's what I've been calling mine. It's not always grease!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

1. Real "Trying to build something of quality from pure junk"
2. Slang "Knipp'er" i.e. I'm just Knippering around in the garage...
3. Made it up
4. Reference Nick Knipp here


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Reality: An over the bar endo when one spreads legs to clear their bars.
Slang: A Flying W
[My moniker, and a tendency to entertain others.]


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Real Term: Beer (when on the trail)
Slang Term: Trail Soda


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Real Term: Awesome section of trail
Slang Term: Grinner


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Flyin_W said:


> Reality: Greasy outline of chain-ring on lower leg.
> Slang: Shark Bite.
> [Old school]


Or a "Fred Tattoo"


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Real Term: Guy who bleeds the most on the ride
Slang Term: Rider of the Day (and they get a free beer)


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

Picked this one up from somebody on this forum. 

Cheap Suntour Fork

Slang: Pogo Stick


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Guerdonian said:


> Real Term: Guy who bleeds the most on the ride
> Slang Term: Rider of the Day (and they get a free beer)
> 
> Real Term: When your unstoppable and cleaning everything
> Slang Term: Hero Mode


*BZZZZZZERRR*
First buzzers award. Not playing game per directions. *One slang term per post please*


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Real Term: When your unstoppable and cleaning everything
Slang Term: Hero Mode


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> *BZZZZZZERRR*
> First buzzers award. Not playing game per directions. *One slang term per post please*


I Don't know what your talking about?

Term: MTBR Forum Hardass
Slang: DURTJUNKIE, heheheheeheheeh


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Flyin_W said:


> Reality: An over the bar endo when one spreads legs to clear their bars.
> Slang: A Flying W
> [My moniker, and a tendency to entertain others.]


I was packing the wife unit on my dirtbike and had a flying VW


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Guerdonian said:


> I Don't know what your talking about?
> 
> Term: MTBR Forum Hardass
> Slang: DURTJUNKIE, heheheheeheheeh


:thumbsup:

1) Real / Any adjustable seatpost
2) Slang "Crutch like device"

Has been around the forums for years/ mtbr member Aquaholic slang term made up.

And I use one.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Real term- Yeti owner
Slang term- Member of the Tribe

Best, John


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

SenorSerioso said:


> Picked this one up from somebody on this forum.
> 
> Cheap Suntour Fork
> 
> Slang: Pogo Stick


That one is pretty common actually.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Superman grip on the bars= white knuckle


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

1) Real name Bar Ends
2) Slang Antelers

Old lingo


----------



## scmclark (Oct 26, 2011)

marpilli said:


> 1. Real "Trying to build something of quality from pure junk"
> 2. Slang "Knipp'er" i.e. I'm just Knippering around in the garage...
> 3. Made it up
> 4. Reference Nick Knipp here


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

1) Real name / valve stem
2) Slang term sssssssnake

Old school!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Real term: bicycle
Slang: bike

I just wanted to ensure we covered the obvious ones too


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Real: exhausted
Slang: popped, cooked, toasted

What I've said and heard when you are tired (and hungry) on a trail


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

1) Real Cliff bar
2) Slang term / Squirrel bark

Made up


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Real Name: Technical 
Slang: Sketchy/Techy/Jenky


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Real name: Pedals
Slang: Shin Eaters,


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Real- Shitty riders with $10,000 bikes
Nickname- Freds


----------



## muzikym (May 17, 2009)

Real: running tubeless
Slang: going comando


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

heyyall said:


> Real: exhausted
> Slang: popped, cooked, toasted
> 
> What I've said and heard when you are tired (and hungry) on a trail


*BBUUZZZZZZZZZZZEERRR"*
Buzzer award not playing by the rules.
*One slang term per post please.*


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Reality: 1x9 using an inner & outer bashring.
Slang: Bashwich

Source - Shark


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> *BBUUZZZZZZZZZZZEERRR"*
> Buzzer award not playing by the rules.
> *One slang term per post please.*


Real term: rule book
Slang term: TSTP --trail-side toilet paper

History of term: inspired by this thread


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

heyyall said:


> Real term: rule book
> Slang term: TSTP --trail-side toilet paper
> 
> History of term: inspired by this thread


Ha,ha good one! I like it.:thumbsup:
Remember anyone can hand out a *Buzzer award* if you see someone not following the rules hand one out. Please read initial post for guidelines.


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Real Term: Brakes
Slang Term: Binders

Have heard it used by various walks of life.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

1) Real / No money to buy expensive bike part.
2) Slang/ If it works don't fix it.


----------



## Barn Barn (Apr 3, 2012)

Nut shell = helmet


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Real/chamois 
Slang/Pampers


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Real: top tube
Slang: nut cracker

Made up, i think, but relevant from my early days on bikes that didn't fit.


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

real term: im always broke 
slang term: im a mountain biker


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Real = Chamois
Slang = Diaper

Old School

michael


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Real = Helmet
Slang = Pumpkin Protector

Old School

michael


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Real = An unplanned dismount - over the bars - usually with "style" 
Slang = Endo

Old School

michael


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Real = An unplanned dismount - by having the front wheel come up too high - dumping you on your azz. Sometime still holding the bars wondering WTF?
Slang = Loop Out

Old School

michael


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Real = having both of the wheels slide out away from under you in a corner - often leaving you riding your bike whilst laying on your side on the ground.
Slang = Low-side

Old School

michael


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Real = having both wheels "catch" during a slide and stop sliding, thus catapulting you off over of the side of your bike into the shrubery.
Slang = High-Side

Old School

michael


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Real = having an unplanned dismount occur so fast you don't realize your off the bike until your picking dirt out of your teeth.
Slang = Dirt Sandwich.

Old School

michael


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Real = having yet another unplanned dismount - this time so hard you ring your bell into incohereance or actually lose conciousness
Slang = Dirt-Nap

Old School

michael


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mykel,
Ha,ha some good old terms I remember from my old MX days. Which I'm sure you did as well.
:thumbsup:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Don't forget the flying W.

Best, John


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Your all mangled from a huge crash, the simple term is, = I tipped over!


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Senor StrongBad said:


> 1. Real "Girlfriend on a bike in front of you"
> 2. Slang "Speed *Hump*"


Fixed.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Real term: Gears

Slang: Waste of money


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Real: Brakes

Slang: Breaks


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Real: Spandex tights

Slang: Bulger Gear


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real / Tight spandex shorts.
Slang / Granola smugglers.


Old school.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Real = Tight Spandex shorts
Slang = Plum Smugglers

Old School.

michael

( Seems there be a lot of slang terms for spandex shorts - go figure  )


----------



## SpinDirt (Feb 22, 2007)

Real - Quick Release
Slang - Thingamajig lever


I call it that I guess I made it up.


----------



## leadbottom (Jan 30, 2011)

Real= falling off your bike into a creek
Slang= trout scouting

old canoeing term modified to apply to MTB


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

real = over the bars face plant type crash
slang = scorpion


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real / A MTB trail dog
Slang / Ruff Rider

My term!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real / Hiker wearing ear buds / music.
Slang / Trail Zombie

Coined phrase thanks to Dion. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real / Disc brake rotor
Slang / Weed whacker

Old school!


----------



## slayer13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Real- Helmet
Slang- Brain Bucket


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

Real / Helmet
Slang / Skid lid.


----------



## h2otaco (Aug 5, 2010)

Broken spoke that's okay = ***** Clink.
Broken spoke that is not okay = Clink Cro-o-onk.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real / Carbon bar with center marking lines off center.
Slang / Hemispherical nightmare.


Just recently added to the MTB "Slang" dictionary.


----------



## SpinDirt (Feb 22, 2007)

Real - Quick Release
Slang - Thingamajig lever


I call it that I guess I made it up.


----------



## muzikym (May 17, 2009)

Real - person riding a heavy bike
Slang - Chubby Chaser


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Real - Bear scat on trail
Slang - Clif Bar


----------



## steezy.steve23 (Feb 15, 2011)

Real: Not lubing your seatpost before putting it in your frame

Slang: Dry doggin' it


----------



## unsmowler (Sep 13, 2004)

For a full scorpion you have to stay clipped in so the bike swings around and nails you from behind.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Real-Road biker all geared up
Slang-Spoke head

Cant remember where I heard it.Now that I think about it...I guess it could apply to all of us :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real / Riding a very "rocky" technical section of trail.
Slang / Riding the "Chunk".

Has been around for awhile "almost" old school.


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

Real / An injured rider
Slang / Blood Donor


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

Real / Beginner rider that crashes frequently
Slang / Captain Crash


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Real: farting on your bike while riding upwind
Slang: firing the afterburner

Made it up.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Real: farting on your bike while riding downwind
Slang: riding in the gas chamber

Made it up.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Real / raining/trailwork
Slang / Shibuya!

made up


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

Real / A commuter with panniers hanging off the rear bike rack and dual mirrors on the handlebars
Slang / A Sherpa


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Real - Rigid frame
Slang - Stiffie

Just thought of it today.I bet its already been used though.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real / A high dollar bike bought for cheap at a pawn shop/ thrift store.
Slang / Barn find.

Old term used in the car world. I just crossed it over to the bike world.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Real: Bought a used P.O.S., and spent big $$ to upgrade.
Slang: Pig Lipstick.
Source: My father - "Don't waste time polishing a turd, or putting lipstick on a pig".


----------



## Skottsparc (May 26, 2011)

Real: Seat Post
Slang: Chair pole


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

Real = Head plant
Slang = Farmer


----------



## SpinDirt (Feb 22, 2007)

Real: Peace of crap bike updated with good parts.
Slang: *WWSE* Wally World special edition.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

Real: a bad crash
Slang: Shackwackled my dillet

First heard it in the Search For Animal Chin: Bones Brigade III skateboard movie and have been using (and doing) it ever since.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real / MTBER
Slang / Knob Head

Old School


----------



## SpinDirt (Feb 22, 2007)

Real: Jamming a technical trail
Slang: Rock Lobster


----------



## JJMacDaddy (Apr 10, 2012)

1.) spandex shorts

2.) Melon Squeezers


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real / CO2 cartridge
Slang / Grenade


Old School


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

Real: Pine cones or Horse Droppings
Slang: Trail Grenade


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

A-NON-A said:


> Real: Pine cones or Horse Droppings
> Slang: Trail Grenade


If that's the case I avoided several "fresh" Trail Grenades on my ride yesterday.


----------



## SpinDirt (Feb 22, 2007)

heyyall said:


> real term: Rule book
> slang term: Tstp --trail-side toilet paper
> 
> history of term: Inspired by this thread


lol


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real Term / Cliff Bar
Slang / Trail Bark


Old School


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real / Chamois
Slang / Diaper


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real / Helmet
Slang / Egg Basket


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Real: Rider without helmet

Slang: Organ Donor


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Real: Stem

Slang: Gooseneck


----------



## Mojo Maestro (Nov 3, 2005)

Person that constantly locks up their rear wheel = skidiot


----------



## Mojo Maestro (Nov 3, 2005)

The act of riding with pedals at 12 and 6 = storkin


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

orabedeehonry said:


> tRnsmaLmGkDrmARR, wealthcreationideaspy8 info]new jersey real estate keller williams ,59232, windermere real estate seattle queen anne ,48457, restsuperannuationx5u com superannuation twitter, PZkwt,
> reviews mtbr com


Spam!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO AWAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

............


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real; Over the bars head first.
Slang; Superman


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real / Dropper Post
Slang / Crutch like device


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real / Dropper Post
Slang / Pogo Stick

I made it up.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real / Crashing hard on a DH section and scattering parts of your bike and gear along the trail.

Slang / Yard sale


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

1. Large volume tire @ low psi on a rigid fork.
2. Long-travel tire.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Real: any rider in front of me who I deem to be slower.
Slang: Mobile Chicane.

Origin: I think my brother once used the term about everyone else on an indoor go kart track and I adopted it.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Real: Me.
Slang: Northshore.

Origin: that's what my riding buddies call me at the top of a downhill. As in "off you go Northshore".


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Real: sudden major crash that you never see coming.
Slang: sudden loss of instruments and senses.

Origin: vintage term from the very early days riding on full rigid bikes with rubbish brakes where hitting an unexpected rock or rut could have major consequences. My brother's riding buddy was a pilot and adapted the term for riding.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Real: very attractive, young, and sprightly female mountain biker.
Slang: Gazelle.

Origin: one of my riding buddies coined the phrase after watching just such a girl spring past him like he was standing still during a race. It was a massive blow to his ego.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real: A wound from a crash with a bleeding abrasion.
Slag: A Baconator.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real months of ride time.
Slang term: Seasons


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

*Bikes,parts & gear "Slang Terms"*

Real: a pace line of riders on fat bikes

Slang: chubby chasers


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Real / Dropper Post
> Slang / Crutch like device


Real: a luddite who won't embrace proven and useful new technology
Slang: Retrogrouch


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Said crutch like device is hardly new technology. Upwards of 10 years on the market.

Real old bike connoissuer
Slang: Retro grouch


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I say potato, you say potahto...
I'm going to go for a ride and use the crutch like shifting devices, rely on my crutch like suspension to soften the ride and I'll definitely use my crutch like, trouble free for 2 year dropper post many times during the ride.
So, you riding rigid single speed these days?


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Hucking 5ft drop, tacoing wheel and breaking frame on landing.

Slang when making warranty claim: I was "JRA" when out of the blue my bike blew up.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Said crutch like device is hardly new technology. Upwards of 10 years on the market.
> 
> Real old bike connoissuer
> Slang: Retro grouch


Grumpy bald or gray old guy who still uses bike components that were so terrible in their day, bordering on dangerous, they are no longer sold for liability reasons, and only used by clueless old farts who mistakenly believe it gives them status or cred to
do so.

Slang: Retrogrouch

Arrogant young or old guy who buys equipment simply because it is the latest thing and/or it is the most expensive thing, but can't ride for ****

Slang: Poseur

Retrogrouch and Poseur are polar opposite extremes. Don't be either of those guys.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real: GoPro filming the ride.

Slang: Paparazzi ride along..


----------



## 2obscura (Jan 9, 2014)

Real: when the lead guy in a downhill freight train crashes causing a pile up. 

Slang: Mosh pit / orgy.

Made up, originally came from describing first turn crashes in my motocross days. Also from the strange wiggling grunting and groaning while climbing out of the pile of bodies and bikes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real: Removing your waste from the woods.

Slang: Brown bagger


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Not really a part or gear...

Real: ride with no intention of braking

Slang: "Fist the grips!"

-F


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Awesome!


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Real - Tour cyclist; 700c; 5" wide log ride; hipsters in tight pants riding SS fixi

Slang - skinnies


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real: Pile of horse crap on trail.

Slang: Scented Feature


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Scary, narrow downhill: poop chute. Ex: I did that girl in the poop chute.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> Scary, narrow downhill: poop chute. Ex: I did that girl in the poop chute.


Did he just say that ^^^


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did he just say that ^^^


Fukc it, no one's listening anyhoo.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> Fukc it, no one's listening anyhoo.


Somebody was...

Real: Backcountry Awesome Strap

Slang: Naked hitchhiker


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real: Bar Ends

Slang Term: Moose Antlers


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

Real - shaky, wobbly skittish front end.

Slang - Squirrelly.

e.x. Damn, I got real squirrelly in that section.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Real: crashing and sliding head first on chest, usually arm(s) outstretched.
Slang: dirt surfing


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

To DJ a post = skim it.

😝


----------



## Chadio (Jun 26, 2015)

s - Ditch Banger

r - downhill bike


----------



## Chadio (Jun 26, 2015)

s - Stiffie with Flying Saucers

r- hardtail with disc brakes

(anyone old enough to remember Carnac the Magnificent, Johnny Carson with Ed McMahon? I think the delivery is better with the slang first / explanation second)


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Real- To crash hard enough that stuff goes flying...

Slang- Yard sale


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Brisk Eddie said:


> Real- To crash hard enough that stuff goes flying...
> 
> Slang- Yard sale


Please refer to the first page of the thread.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Someone that doesn't yield to uphill rider = dick nose (topical thread at mo)

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Someone that knows everything about mtb'ing = (you guessed it) dick nose 

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

Slang: Stoppie

Description: To apply the front brake hard enough to get the back wheel off the ground.

Old school.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

Slang: Granny or Granny gear.

Description: The smallest chainring. Inferring that only Grannies would ever use that gearing.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

Slang: Platter or Platter gear.

Description: The largest gear in a rear cluster.

Use: That climb was so relentless I never got out of the Platter. Also see Granny.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

Slang: Moto (In reference to brake layout.)

Description: Front brake operated by the right-hand lever, as done on motorcycles.

Use: I'd let you borrow my bike, but I have the brakes setup Moto.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

Slang: Feature or Trail Feature

Description: Sarcasm - Anything unintentionally on the trail, generally the more impassable the more likely to be labeled a Feature.

Use: That rockslide was a sweet Feature.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

Slang: Face-slapper.

Description. Shrubbery or leafy branches that grow across the trail at face height.

Use: I was worried one of those Face-slappers would be hiding a Headbanger.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

Slang: Headbanger

Description: A substantial branch hanging across the trail at head height. Can often be found in the company of Face-slappers.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

Slang: Skinny

Description: A long, narrow, and usually elevated optional line on the trail, generally made from a log or fallen tree. AKA Trail Feature.

Use: I was gonna do that skinny, but there were too many Face-slappers, and the bike I borrowed has the brakes set up Moto.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

Slang: Roost.

Description: To pedal hard enough to cause the rear tire to break traction, sending dirt and gravel flying rearward. A derivative of Roostertail.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

Slang: Pizza-cutter.

Description: Slots created by cyclists riding when the trail surface is too wet. If the trail has a clay base, these slots can harden into treacherous, wheel grabbing Features.
* May be only a Mid-West phenomenon.

Use: Some @#$% rode too soon after the rain. Now the trail has Pizza-cutters everywhere.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

Slang: Invisible Saddle.

Description: A special piece of equipment that only very obese cyclists appear to use.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

Slang: Michigan Air Force.

Description: Mosquitos, Black Flies, Deer Flies, Horse Flies, etc., generally found flying in thick formations. May also be known as the Minnesota Air Force, Montana Air Force... basically whatever northern state you are riding in during the summer.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

You had quite a run there CaptDan. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You had quite a run there CaptDan. :thumbsup:


Too much coffee and a slow day at work.

We've all been there.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I made this one up 20 years and it happens to me occasionally.

Slang: Nipple Whip

Description: A small branch that is at just the right height that as you pass by it spring back on your arm and whips onto your nipple as you ride past. Quite painful.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

CaptDan said:


> Slang: Moto (In reference to brake layout.)
> 
> Description: Front brake operated by the right-hand lever, as done on motorcycles.
> 
> Use: I'd let you borrow my bike, but I have the brakes setup Moto.


Real - front brake on right side of bars

Slang - correct

sent from my phone so apologies for any typos


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CaptDan said:


> Slang: Moto (In reference to brake layout.)
> 
> Description: Front brake operated by the right-hand lever, as done on motorcycles.
> 
> Use: I'd let you borrow my bike, but I have the brakes setup Moto.





Stuart B said:


> Real - front brake on right side of bars
> 
> Slang - correct
> 
> sent from my phone so apologies for any typos


I blame half of my over the bar endos to this when I started riding. Having rode motocross all my life prior, getting used to the front brake on the left [clutch] side of a motorcycle. Grabbing a handful of front brake at the most un opportune time proved hazardous to my health. I should have listened to my buddy who also rode MX all his life and started MTB'ing at the same time as me. He immediately switched brake levers. Here it is 20 years later and he still sets his bikes up like that. I'm now so used to the front being on the left that if I changed it now I'd go through the same painful learning curve I did years ago. Arg!


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Having rode motocross all my life prior, getting used to the front brake on the left [clutch] side of a motorcycle.


My cousin sets his 27.5 TransAM up this way. He also rides MX. Never asked him why he does that, though now I understand.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

Slang: Probably spent too much on his bike.
Real: Anyone faster than you.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

Real - Riding full speed going "woooooooooooooooo!"

Slang - Grip it and rip it.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

Slang - Keeps his bike clean
Real - Doesn't ride


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

TSpice said:


> Slang - Keeps his bike clean
> Real - Appreciates a finely tuned machine


^ fify


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

Slang - Keeps his bike SHOWROOM clean
Real - Doesn't ride

If your bike is spangly clean, you either don't ride in the mud or spend more time cleaning than riding. Yes, I give mine a quick wipe down and make sure the powertrain is free of debris, maybe a quick oil spray depending, etc. Point is the people with bikes that look like they just came off the LBS floor.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

TSpice said:


> Slang - Keeps his bike SHOWROOM clean
> Real - Doesn't ride
> 
> If your bike is spangly clean, you either don't ride in the mud or spend more time cleaning than riding. Yes, I give mine a quick wipe down and make sure the powertrain is free of debris, maybe a quick oil spray depending, etc. Point is the people with bikes that look like they just came off the LBS floor.


I probably shouldn't nitpick but that's still an incorrect generalization. I'm a lot lazier these days but when I was riding the most my bike was always pretty close to "showroom" clean, _especially_ after a muddy ride.

And it's not slang.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

To each his own. Either you spend hours cleaning every time you ride, your bike isn't actually show-room clean, or your "mud runs" aren't any more muddy than a gravel road.

Whenever anyone tells me they cleaned their stuff (bike, motorcycle, car, boat, whatever) to "show room quality" I can pretty much give him a handful of places where it doesn't apply. Generally the easiest places to pick off on bikes are the chain rings and cassettes. Is it shiny silver/brass with zero dirt/grease? No? Ok its not showroom.

Regardless, off topic. 

Real: Large Chainring
Slang: Log claw


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

Barn Barn said:


> Nut shell = helmet


Was inspired by this one to invent:

Slang- nut case

Real- helmet


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

I didn't see anyone mention:

Skididiot = a rider that cannot control their speed without locking up the rear wheel, gouging out the trail and demonstrating 'accelerated tire tread reduction technique' 

And whilst on the topic, anyone got a term for a front wheel lock up?


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

CyNil_Rider said:


> I didn't see anyone mention:
> 
> Skididiot = a rider that cannot control their speed without locking up the rear wheel, gouging out the trail and demonstrating 'accelerated tire tread reduction technique'
> 
> And whilst on the topic, anyone got a term for a front wheel lock up?


Ok, I'll go
real = a front wheel lock up
slang = pull the breaks* (as in what your bike and body will likely experience if not done correctly)
*Not that I can spell, but that is a pun my son

And as if I needed to mention, I made that one up. Just now.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CyNil_Rider said:


> I didn't see anyone mention:
> 
> Skididiot = a rider that cannot control their speed without locking up the rear wheel, gouging out the trail and demonstrating 'accelerated tire tread reduction technique'
> 
> *And whilst on the topic, anyone got a term for a front wheel lock up?*


Real: A Front wheel lock up.

Slang: Nose stab.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

Real: Front wheel lock up
Slang: Nose Slider


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Real: A Front wheel lock up.
> 
> Slang: Nose stab.


 ^^ Nice DJ- hadn't heard that one before, but I think I'd be hopin' I forgot to unlock the fork and pull one of TSpices' nose sliders if I were in the situation!


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

Real: Tossed over the handlebars from a rock/root/whatever.
Slang: Field Goal


"Its good!"


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Real: any foreign/alien matter, i.e. leaves or small branches that get caught in between tire and fork brace or tire and seat stay and clings to your bike so that won't come off by itself.

Slang : Klingon


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

huckleberry hound said:


> Real: any foreign/alien matter, i.e. leaves or small branches that get caught in between tire and fork brace or tire and seat stay and clings to your bike so that won't come off by itself.
> 
> Slang : Klingon


Lol, we actually just said this one yesterday at the trail.

It literally looked like I had a wad of seaweed or something from snagging a patch of weeds. Got clogged between my shoe and the clipless pedal so it looked like my feet had pom-poms. lmao.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

TSpice said:


> Lol, we actually just said this one yesterday at the trail.
> 
> It literally looked like I had a wad of seaweed or something from snagging a patch of weeds. Got clogged between my shoe and the clipless pedal so it looked like my feet had pom-poms. lmao.


I have been calling them Klingons since I started MTBing in 1990. That was before Star Trek Next Generation and Klingons were still the enemy. The name just seem to fit.


----------



## Gorn1120 (Jul 18, 2015)

I'd consider this more of a 'picture-absent meme attempt' than a slang term.


```
1) Real name
2) Slang term
```



TSpice said:


> Slang - Keeps his bike SHOWROOM clean
> Real - Doesn't ride
> 
> If your bike is spangly clean, you either don't ride in the mud or spend more time cleaning than riding. Yes, I give mine a quick wipe down and make sure the powertrain is free of debris, maybe a quick oil spray depending, etc. Point is the people with bikes that look like they just came off the LBS floor.


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

Slang: mags
Real: old skool; short for magnesium, as in 5 spoke magnesium rims (for BMX bikes)


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

Slang: The Vacuum
Real: Buddy in the back of the pack suckin' wind.

*Crew is hanging out waiting for John to arrive, as he rolls up panting heavily* "How's it going Vacuum? Did you forget leg day??"


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Slang: Scum bag

Real: Bike thief


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Slang - Cut Snake

Real - one that rides w/ total disregard for own safety.

e.g. 'John? He rides like a cut snake!'

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

Real: Old guy pulling off his helmet to reveal crazy white hair in a frenzy
Slang: The Berninator

....too soon?

Can't be biased I suppose:

Real: Old guy pulling off his helmet and the hairpiece goes with it
Slang: Trumped


(Hey, both of the candidates in question have both actively used campaigns referencing their hair doo's, so I would say it can't be considered making fun of any particular politician.)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

targnik said:


> Slang - Cut Snake
> 
> Real - one that rides w/ total disregard for own safety.
> 
> ...


Added to my future slang. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

1)Real: Bad crash.
2) Slang: Yard Sale

Old school!
When you crash so bad parts of you your gear and your bike are sprawled across half of the mountain.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

CyNil_Rider said:


> And whilst on the topic, anyone got a term for a front wheel lock up?


Lawn dart?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

CyNil_Rider said:


> And whilst on the topic, anyone got a term for a front wheel lock up?


yup, i got a whole bunch of four letter words that describe broken bones, stainless steel plates, screws, staples, multiple surgeries, and two 6 month sessions of rehab and recovery.

the term is "oops"


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

Front-wheel lock up _leads_ to (in order of severity);

1 - Stoppie; When the rear wheel hovers a few inches off the ground.
2 - Endo; When the rider's weight rotates forward beyond the balance point.
3 - Faceplant; When the rider's face and ground have an intimate meeting.
4 - Laugh track; What the Faceplant generally elicits from riding partners.

But I can't recall anything for just the front wheel locking-up. A Skiddie? *shrug*


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to *OneSpeed* again."

LOL!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CaptDan said:


> Front-wheel lock up _leads_ to (in order of severity);
> 
> 1 - Stoppie; When the rear wheel hovers a few inches off the ground.
> 2 - Endo; When the rider's weight rotates forward beyond the balance point.
> ...


Real: Front wheel lock up.

Slang: A digger.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Real: 29x2.2 tires
Slang: Pizza Cutters

Learned that in the plus forum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Real: 29x2.2 tires
> Slang: Pizza Cutters
> 
> Learned that in the plus forum.


you hang with usin's and you learnt sumthin fo'sho....maybe even goofy.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Is this a preOC slang thread?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> you hang with usin's and you learnt sumthin fo'sho....maybe even goofy.


There's a new term used to describe the perfect rim/tire width combo. It's called "WadeRight".


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J: said:


> Is this a preOC slang thread?


No, it was started well after the OC was established. And it has always been in General.

Real: Plus size rim

Slang. Big Bertha

I just made that up, watch it go viral and into the bike shops within a year.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> No, it was started well after the OC was established. And it has always been in General.
> 
> Real: Plus size rim
> 
> ...





Cornfield said:


> There's a new term used to describe the perfect rim/tire width combo. It's called "WadeRight".


26" trials rims and big tires = WadeRight Big Bertha


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't know any slangs for bike parts or gear, but I wonder if anyone refers to panniers as pannies or *giggles* panties. 

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Real- Shitty riders with $10,000 bikes
> Nickname- Freds


After 5 months of winter I am a Fred. On my $8,000.00 bike getting schooled by a guy on a $300.00 hardtail 26er. Thank goodness the snow is starting to melt so I can try to get back into riding shape

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> After 5 months of winter I am a Fred. On my $8,000.00 bike getting schooled by a guy on a $300.00 hardtail 26er. Thank goodness the snow is starting to melt so I can try to get back into riding shape
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Real term: Cannondale

Slang: Crack n fail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Real term: Cannondale
> 
> Slang: Crack n fail
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Real term: Specialized

Slang: Special Ed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Real term: scorpion where bike hits you

Slang: Donkey punch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

real- skykomish

slang- skymish

from a few friends of mine


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

real- bear trap pedals

slang- cheese graters


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

real- RST

slang- really sh**ty technology


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

real- dept store mongoose

slang- walgoose


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real: Bottle cage

Slang: Rattle trap


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DJ, you should do "yard sale" (for the fourth time in this thread).


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real: To crash leaving gear and bike parts strewn across the mountain. 

Slang: Yard sale


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool. Now you've posted that in almost each year of this thread.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Real: Crash

Slang: Party pooper


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Real term: Cannondale
> 
> Slang: Crack n fail
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Real (although outdated): Klein

Slang: krack-line


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Didn't see it in a quick search of the thread but,

Real: jump

Slang: booter


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Didn't see this in a search of this thread either, which is hard to believe as it it one of the oldest bike slang terms:

Real: spoke protector

Slang: dork disc


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

*Bikes,parts & gear "Slang Terms"*

Real term- "Thingamagigy" 
Slang term-whatever fits the bill, or an old school brake part

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Spiderman- The lead rider on the first ride of the trail in the morning or night ride. The person responsible (by default) for clearing all spider webs off the trail.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

huckleberry hound said:


> Spiderman- The lead rider on the first ride of the trail in the morning or night ride. The person responsible (by default) for clearing all spider webs off the trail.


^ I'm always that guy.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Any living creature that attaches itself to you or your bike:

Hitchhiker

We always say "No hitchhikers" as we flick spiders/bugs/caterpillars/worms/etc. off ourselves.

-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

And to throw one out from William Nealy ("The Mountain Bike Way of Knowledge"):

To venture far beyond the planned route either on purpose or by misfortune:

"Bataan Death Cruise" or "Humpin' the Boonies"

We use Bataan Death Cruise when we're out of water and still miles from anywhere.

-F


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Real: leaf rubbing against spokes or knobbies

Slang: faux motor

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Real: full suspension
Slang: full squish

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Real: fat tire in mud
Slang: waffle maker 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Real: beginner mountain biker
Slang: bear bait

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RC’s new thread reminded me of this old one.

Have we covered all slang terms here yet? Or are there some we missed or any new ones?


----------

